# habitat bases, beaver stumps, and drift/ pond wood for sale



## 734lumber (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I have for sale some habitat bases for a variety of sized animals. (if intrested please email me and i will send you a price sheet) Also i have beaver chewed stumbs ranging from small to xtra large both single and double pieces. (double pieces have botton then the fallen over top) And finally i have a great array of wood pulled from a pond. Some beautiful pieces.

Eveything can be seen at www.734lumber.com

If you have questions on anything or any helpful imput please feel free to email me at [email protected]

thanks for your time guys
Andrew Gatien
734 Lumber, LLC

[/img]


----------

